# R35 Milltek Y-pipe sound clips



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Picked up my car from Middlehurst today! FANTASTIC!! See other thread in Members Gallery for more. 

My daughter helped me out with some sound clips. IMHO, the noise level is just right....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Lovely work buddy! (and assistant of course!)

I love the line 

"Leave her running,......... I can't leave it alone!"

Great stuff!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes Y pipe is way to go and from my original invoice Middlehursts dropped the price from about £ 650 to £450, result.
Also picked my car up today, after Rhodri ( sorry i missed you )

Sounds great in that second clip, not too ott, just needs a few more pops and bangs on overrun, hope that was 3500 revs max! 

One thing i noticed about the first pic though is that those wheels look odd, they look like theyve been knicked from another car entirely 

Happy motoring


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> One thing i noticed about the first pic though is that those wheels look odd, they look like theyve been knicked from another car entirely
> 
> Happy motoring


Yeh noticed that too....

Black edition, Gunmetal wheels......


If I find my Premium has black wheels, I'm doing my 1000 mile run-in driving down to Swansea! :chuckle:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Give that man a prize, very observant of you to spot that


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW - very nice. Hmmm... my first mod I think (unless Charlie posts detailed A/V instructions before mine arrives!).


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Litchfield has it for £399 fitted!!

OR

Y pipe and ECU "recalibration" for £799

Not a remap but gives 50bhp increase over stock!!

I noticed the wheels as well - DMG looks much better with the non BE rims. Who swapped?

D


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

oh for gods sake.

why oh why cant motorline fit this for me?

I WANT IT!!! they are still saying it will invalidate warranty.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> oh for gods sake.
> 
> why oh why cant motorline fit this for me?
> 
> I WANT IT!!! they are still saying it will invalidate warranty.


Ask them to justify how Middlehurst, the UK's largest HPC, can supply and fit them before delivery of their cars? Do they honestly believe that Middlehurst are voiding every customers warranty? Do they think NUK don't know they are doing this?

The answer is NO - the Milltek has been designed for noise and freer reving without increasing OEM power. This patently cannot invalidate the warranty (except for the rest of the exhaust system)

After some discussions with my HPC, they saw the light and have "grudgingly" agreed. If yours won't, just take it to Litchfields as its around 30 minutes work to change!

Post back once you speak to them.

D


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Great sound, congrats on your delivery. My HPC will happily install the GTC titanium system and won't worry about guarantee issues it seems. Then again, they let me drive their grey import JDM as well a few month ago so they are not too bothered with Nissan rules.


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

rblvjenkins said:


> Picked up my car from Middlehurst today! FANTASTIC!! See other thread in Members Gallery for more.
> 
> My daughter helped me out with some sound clips. IMHO, the noise level is just right....


That sounds bleeding fantastic! Thank you for posting these vids - as it has allowed me to lay the groundwork with the missus for the upgrade! Even she agreed that a GTR should roar!! Result!!! Also got her to listen to the Litchfield sound clip - so GTR on Tuesday, new exhaust very soon after!

Just out of interest - i see the warranty questions being raised. What was Middlehursts position on this as a Nissan HPC?


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

Do Milltek sell these, or do you have to buy them from Middlehurst, Litchfields etc....


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> I noticed the wheels as well - DMG looks much better with the non BE rims. Who swapped?
> 
> D


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

theyre now on my premium ed white gtr.

Some really strange coincidences lead upto this, firstly we were both on the academy on the same day and in the same team.
I then put a thread on here to see if anyone wanted to change their BE wheels for my premium ones and Rhodri replied.
It then turned out we were both with Middlehursts and both had a May delivery and both cars were delivered and collected on the same day.
Result:thumbsup:


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

jenkins, sounds very good, so good i think i'm going to get one!! but is there any drone noise at low revs etc etc


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds great..
Middlehurst are putting one on mine next week ready for me to pick up on Friday..
Cant wait!!!:clap:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ferdi p said:


> Sounds great..
> Middlehurst are putting one on mine next week ready for me to pick up on Friday..
> Cant wait!!!:clap:


Middlehursts are putting on my Willall Mid-pipe ready for pick up on Friday too.

I'm picking up at 12pm, what time you getting yours Ferdi?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Andy

Did you decide to not to look at other options? Thought you weren't that keen on the Aussie one?

Have Middlehurst said anything re warranty as the willall quotes gains whereas the Milltek doesn't (not that I believe that as removing 2 cats must do something!)

Did they charge you for fitting?

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Andy
> 
> Did you decide to not to look at other options? Thought you weren't that keen on the Aussie one?
> 
> ...


Hey there buddy how you doing?!

I decided upon the Willall one in a slight fit of "GTRitis" last Jan/Feb! My issues were put to bed by Martin Donnon over a couple of emails and the item I received was a lovely piece of kit.

My conversations with Andy M went along the lines of it would be up to Nissan to prove this item actually caused a failure. When I dropped of all my bits-n-bobs to Middlehursts today, the main tech guy didn't bat an eyelid about the y-pipe, and had actually been fitting a Miltek item just before.

I checked with Martin D @ Willall re altering the boost and his answer was that they hadn't seen any boost changes. The boost issue was the argument Andy M used with Nissan GB over the Miltek item so I should be on similar ground.

As far as other y-pipes go, I think I'm right in saying that we all want a better sound and power gains are much less important. If that's the case then any y-pipe will do. The only difference will be the price.


Finally I haven't had a quote from Middlehursts for fitting it as I'm having other bits added too...

- CF rear wing
- Y-pipe
- rear view camera
- anti-carjack system


I'll be fitting my Laser Interceptor myself next Friday afternoon, weather permitting of course.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Middlehursts are putting on my Willall Mid-pipe ready for pick up on Friday too.
> 
> I'm picking up at 12pm, what time you getting yours Ferdi?


Probably arround 5ish Jo told me but not confirmed yet..
I need to get the run-in done before the 20th June as I'm off with 5 other cars arround europe (santander-barcelona-nice-stelvio pass-reims-calais) A friend is taking his LP640 which I'm sure will keep the GTR on its toes!!
Charlie-what are you comin out of for the GTR?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ferdi p said:


> as I'm off with 5 other cars arround europe (santander-barcelona-nice-stelvio pass-reims-calais)


lucky sod, I'll be changing nappies


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> lucky sod, I'll be changing nappies


I've been a car nut all my life, I'm 41 now & had my daughter when I was 23, when she was a baby, to get a drive in my beloved NSX I told the mrs that a late night drive in my car would help get het to sleep!! Driving arround in my NSX at 2am on empty roads was superb.. (she never got to sleep, i think she loved the sound of the engine too much!!!)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ferdi p said:


> Charlie-what are you comin out of for the GTR?


I've got a Merc Tractor at the moment which I'm keeping as my daily driver, but I have a feeling it wont get much use over the next few months!

I bought the ML as a guarantee I'd be able to get to work whatever the weather, but we've hardly had any snow in 2 years of ownership! I had a Caterham at the time also but I could never get out in it (weather+work) so a mate took it of my hands. It's in a good home getting very regular track days so I'm not too upset for the old girl.

I always regret buying cars using my head not my heart. Lesson learnt I can assure you!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> After some discussions with my HPC, they saw the light and have "grudgingly" agreed.
> D


I spoke to my HPC yesterday and they to have agreed - It would seem I am not the only person to have asked either. I promised the wife I would not mod this car but I explained it was Nissan modding it for me so that did not count.

My only question is can you buy the Miltek one from Litchfields if so I will order mine on Tuesday.

Kp


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes Litchfields can supply, but you might as well get them to fit it while you look at the other toys you are not allowed to buy

R


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

They are miles away and my HPC are going to do it for me which I would prefer as then they cannot back track on the warranty - not that I think they would they are an excellent bunch of guys.

Will order it Tuesday and get them to ship to them direct.

Many thanks

Kp


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> I spoke to my HPC yesterday and they to have agreed - It would seem I am not the only person to have asked either. I promised the wife I would not mod this car but I explained it was Nissan modding it for me so that did not count.
> 
> My only question is can you buy the Miltek one from Litchfields if so I will order mine on Tuesday.
> 
> Kp


can i ask which dealer it was who agreed to do it?


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I love the line
> 
> "Leave her running,......... I can't leave it alone!"


LOL second that got a chuckle there think thats what i will be like too

Sounds a lot better thank stock just enough not too loud


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmmmm,

i picked mine up from Middlehursts on Saturday and it was supposed to have the y-pipe on the car when i got it but it sounds nothing like that(I was certainly billed for it)

I REALLY hope their not trying to take the piss and it was just an oversight! Ill be making a phone call tommorow thats for sure.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

hi
Has any who has got a car from Marshall's fiited a Y-pipe cause when i asked they said it would void warranty and if u fitted one and took it off they would know.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

bigfra said:


> Hmmmmm,
> 
> i picked mine up from Middlehursts on Saturday and it was supposed to have the y-pipe on the car when i got it but it sounds nothing like that(I was certainly billed for it)
> 
> I REALLY hope their not trying to take the piss and it was just an oversight! Ill be making a phone call tommorow thats for sure.


bigfra

Dead easy to know whether your Y-pipe is fitted - look under the car! Also, if the original exhaust part is not in your boot then it probably is an oversight on Middlehurst's part. 

But please don't judge Middlehurst too harshly too quickly - I for one think they are doing a remarkable job of delivering the very large amount of new cars that they have orders for in the time they have available. If your car does not have its Y-pipe fitted they'll do it in a flash I'm sure. Should only take 10 mins. 

And much more than that, they are true GTR specialists and have been for years, which is why you get no bollox about warranty from them about Y-pipes, and indeed who else has a 580bhp demonstrator in the UK!

Fact is, Middlehurst are terrific for all of us R35 owners, whether we just want standard cars, or over the years will be turning our cars into 800 bhp+ mega-beasts! Cut em some slack! 

And by the way, to the person who was asking about drone with a Y-pipe, yes of course you do get drone. It's easy to get rid of - change gear. If you want a car with little noise, leave the car alone. If you want a car that people on the pavement turn round to start to look at before the car even goes past, modify it.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the answer!! And by the way, to the person who was aswering it, yes of course you can be a bit nicer, its easy to get rid of - change the things you write on your computer!!!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

IRISH said:


> Thanks for the answer!! And by the way, to the person who was aswering it, yes of course you can be a bit nicer, its easy to get rid of - change the things you write on your computer!!!


Sorry about that - I wasn't intentionally being rude, but having just re-read what I said I can see why you thought I might be! 

All I was trying to say (typing too quickly!) is that there is a trade off with having the extra noise from a Y-pipe, and that is a certain amount of drone at particular revs in particular gears.To my mind, it's not intrusive, and as I say you can easily get rid of it by changing gear. That said, if you leave it in automatic it changes up very quickly to 6th and there is drone that some would find unacceptable. Personally, I don't drive it in automatic so it doesn't become a problem.

The good thing is of course that if you don't like it you can always revert to the original pipework and cats, which is a 10 minute job. You could probably even sell your Y-pipe on e-bay!

Hope this helps!


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

Cheers for that, I think i might get one, had a milltek exhaust on my 996turbo and it was raelly good so think i'll go for it!!


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Phoned Middlehurst this mornin and it was just an oversight on their part. It will be fitted at my 1000 mile service!

Cheers:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Litchfield, Litchfield, Litchfield, Litchfield EVERY TIME 

Got my car back on Saturday and it is even more AWSOME (hate that American word but it's so true) then it was even though you would think that this supercar doesn’t need enhancing !!

Y pipe and ECU "recalibration" gives better torque and gives 50bhp increase over stock with no threat to component parts!!

As for "drone" No No No, hence again Iain and Miltek have been working closely to "tune" their Y pipe (the same one as supplied from Middlehurst) to not drone, but just sound fantastic. 

I love the pops on overrun and went out of my way yesterday to find some tunnels!! LOL. The best bit was that I “caught a Ferrari F355 up who blated through the tunnel and then I, in manual mode changed from 3rd to 2nd with the nice little kick down, floored it to around 5000rpm, up into third and even the fezza driver acknowledge that it was great with a flash of his headlights as I past him !!!

There are some even more err, performance upgrades coming out of Litchfield, so watch this space and my For Sale post later !!!!


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

nice post Steve, good to scare the over priced fiats.

Umar.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

xsvoid

Wont tell you about the silly M3 that "tried" to tailgate me LOL. Ok ok ok I let him get close just so he could have a look and then ..........................................where did that M3 go ??? 

Just wait till I get her on track !!! LOL


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> ECU "recalibration" gives better torque and gives 50bhp increase over stock with no threat to component parts!!


How is this done, Cobb or some other re-programming, or an add on of some sort?


Rich


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rich GT 

I don’t know the in's and out's so I would suggest you ask the expert (Iain L) but I believe it has something to do with removing the restrictive pipe with the silencer and freeing up the exhaust gases. We all know how restrictive the “old” Skyline exhaust systems were.

I think the ECU recalibration may have something to do with the richness of the standard map, but don’t quote me ask Iain

I remember on my R34 GTT just fitting a bigger down pipe, removing the CAT and getting 30bhp extra (then of course I got it mapped for 375 bhp)


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice sound, definatley louder than standard:thumbsup:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> ECU "recalibration" gives better torque and gives 50bhp increase over stock with no threat to component parts!!


Steve - Does this mod void the warranty?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thought any mods that increase BHP performance on UK cars are voiding warrenty ,? it's gone from just enchancing the engine and exhaust note to 50 bhp extra .I doubt you will get 50bhp without a map anyway,not that it makes any differance to me ,just wondering .As a side note I have the 5zygen pipe and a cobb access port with a new map and it goes like buggere now ,and the drone has gone now to ,which I had a bit of before when I just had the pipe with out the map .


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

You do not get 50 horses from the pipe - you need the map as well. It is supposed to improve low down response but from what Litchfields told me today - it is nothing more than two pipes that do away with the silencers.

So it should sound better (video clip no2 is proof of that) sounds awesome but as for performance increase with just a pipe - I think not.

Kp


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats my point to ,you need some sort of re map to stop the car running rich ,So if this slightly increases performance where are you on warrenty? ,I guess no one really knows unless they need to get something fixed under warrenty and then I suppose we find out


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

As Ive said before, I honestly believe your relationship with your HPC will ultimately determine how warranty issues get handled.

Certainly with Middlehursts relationship with Nissan GB and their expansive motorsport experience I'd expect them to argue may case over anything which was unfair or clearly unrelated to any mod I'd added.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i spoke to Ian Litchfield today and he told me that they only fine tune the current map with regards to the air and fueling, they dont increase the boost at all. He also mentioned that they use the same servicing equipment as the HPC's and that this mod was not detectable by this equipment.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Still intrigued as to how the ECU is reprogrammed, even if this is only air & fuel?

Are you saying that Consult 3 allows some parameters of the map to be adjusted?

No that can't be it...... Must either be a Cobb type device or an add on of some sort???

Rich


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

It is frustrating that each HPC is telling a different tale with regards to the Y Pipe.

If all it is doing is making the exhaust sound how it should have in the first place - with no increase in power - I can not see what the problem is.


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

Pick mine up soon and want the y pipe but my HPC says it will void the warranty, he is adament nissan would not warranty this and would have to wait for the official nismo parts.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't know how many times I will have to say this, but fitting any part will not "void the warranty".

However, if it can be *proven* that fitting such a part directly lead to a failure, then that failure will not be covered under a warranty.

You could fit the 850hp kit I drove across America and it would not "void the warranty", i.e. if the lights or air con failed, they would still be covered. Just don't expect the drivetrain to still be under warranty!

Incidentally, that 850hp SSP GT-R not only survived 3500 miles in the Gumball, Jon the owner drove it 3000 miles back to California straight after!

Stock engine internals, stock gearbox.
That is how tough the R35 is and it has seriously changed my mind about mods.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow, so the R35 finally came of age in your eyes then David and MUST be better than all that American & German dross you and others keep prattling on about!! LOL


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I don't know how many times I will have to say this, but fitting any part will not "void the warranty".
> 
> However, if it can be *proven* that fitting such a part directly lead to a failure, then that failure will not be covered under a warranty.
> 
> ...


Agree with David on this. I collected my GTR yesterday from Westover and had this very discussion with them. Nissan have told them, that in Nissan's opinion a change of the Y-pipe does alter the performance of the car. Apparently the Data Logger in the car is logs everything about the car's behaviour and performance, and if something then goes wrong that Nissan can 'arguably' link back to a change in the exhaust and the car's performance characteristics then warranty questions will be raised! However, HPC's will still sell and fit them and you run the risk. There is no official word yet on Nismo 'approved' exhaust parts from Nissan. Personally - I would just like an iPod 'dock' at the moment! Although sure Nissan would argue it would affect the warranty on the radio!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

All that money and a "warranty" which won't let you play !! Hence the BIG attraction to an import !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> All that money and a "warranty" which won't let you play !! Hence the BIG attraction to an import !


Let me guess. What type of R35 do you have, Steve?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Same as yours David. All hand made by Nissan in JAPAN !!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I have just had a call back from Westover saying exactly the same thing, they will fit it but if the engine or the tranny goes then I am paying 20K for a new engine. They say that due to the pipe removing the one of the cats there will be a power increase at which point I am high and dry. They have also said that the data logger will be able to detect a drop in back pressure and therefore there will be no get out clause.

Kp


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> I have just had a call back from Westover saying exactly the same thing, they will fit it but if the engine or the tranny goes then I am paying 20K for a new engine. They say that due to the pipe removing the one of the cats there will be a power increase at which point I am high and dry. They have also said that the data logger will be able to detect a drop in back pressure and therefore there will be no get out clause.
> 
> Kp



Thanks KP - they said the same to me yesterday, but detail of life is now a blur that i am moving at warp factor 5! They also told me that there may be a question on heat from the revised Y-pipe, which if it affected the rear diffuser (a £11k part!!!) wouldnt be good! Personally, whilst i like the sound of the revised pipe, the standard car is pretty good, and it certainly turned a few heads blatting through a few places yesterday!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't speak for other makes of Y-pipe, but if Andy Middlehurst and Milltek say that there is no resultant power increase and it has been tested thoroughly for heat, fitment and flex issues, I trust them.

Remember, the onus is on Nissan to prove that a failure was due to the part. How many engine failures have you read about on R35s?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mid pipes causing warping of rear diffusers.....

What a load of cobblers.

Nismo wont but others will........??

Yeh right.

More BS spouted from uninformed dealers.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey, for once I nearly agree with Mr Yu, however doesn't this make you all wonder about the Nissan and the warranty thing, hence the path I took. 

This is not the battle star galacticer it is a flippin car, squashes air and petrol and it goes bang!! Nissan, even though I love them and went all the way to Japan to see them are making this car out to be a mystical dragon and everybody should be afraid of it and the cost and if it goes wrong and if you "mod" it in anyway. 

WHAT A LOAD OF TOSH!!! 

C'mon we all know that these cars are over engineered and as Mr Yu claims and says the 850bhp one didn’t break down!!!

Get e grip guys and start doing what we have always done (and enjoyed) with this car and start enjoying it and not be afraid of Mr big brother Nissan!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh btw Middlehurst use the same Miltek pipe as supplied and fitted by Litchfield for £399


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Thanks KP - they said the same to me yesterday, but detail of life is now a blur that i am moving at warp factor 5! They also told me that there may be a question on heat from the revised Y-pipe, which if it affected the rear diffuser (a £11k part!!!) wouldnt be good! Personally, whilst i like the sound of the revised pipe, the standard car is pretty good, and it certainly turned a few heads blatting through a few places yesterday!


Cats keep heat under the car, y pipe means it goes out the exhaust. Not good if you are chased by a heat seeking missile (007 anybody?) but otherwise a good thing

the Ypipe will improve spool up as there is less restriction, simple fact


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and sound Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttt !!!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Correct me but if you remove a CAT you lower back pressure, if you lower back pressure the Turbos will spool up quicker and therefore the boost will come in quicker. This means the horse power will come in earlier but there will not be an increase horse power you will just be able to access the power earlier.

Kp


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so if it picks up quicker you are further down the road than before. Absolute BHP might not change but the car is effectively quicker


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Exactly - Nissan may claim that it is producing more power earlier and this may creat different load points that were not designed into the car.

Kp


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Calm down boys..
Its a bloody pipe that may induce an extra bhp or 2 a rev or so earlier!!
I'm sure next you'll be saying that on a freezing cold day the extra power the engine produces will blow the engine!! 
I for one had one fitted & I AINT WORRIED ONE BIT..


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

ferdi p said:


> Calm down boys..
> Its a bloody pipe that may induce an extra bhp or 2 a rev or so earlier!!
> I'm sure next you'll be saying that on a freezing cold day the extra power the engine produces will blow the engine!!
> I for one had one fitted & I AINT WORRIED ONE BIT..


I am not worried about it damaging the car but if the car develops a fault in the engine or tranny and you have the pipe fitted they may wriggle out of it.

At 20K for an engine and 16K for a gearbox the extra noise does not warrant risking the warranty.

Kp


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> Wow, so the R35 finally came of age in your eyes then David and MUST be better than all that American & German dross you and others keep prattling on about!! LOL



The reason a few r35 blew the transmission in the States was because they were being draged to hell ,drag any car on a regular basis and the transmision or clutch will die at some point ,it's just that on the 35 it costs quite a bit more when you kill it .


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Incidentally, if you play the 3rd you tube video clip below you can hear a Ferrari F430 going down the same road as the R35 clip...


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Car must definitely sound better with the milltek Y pipe:-

The day i got the car i was driving past my best mates pub, nice weather few people outside, then 1 minute later he phones me up, saying that must be you thats just driven past etc etc etc, when after chatting for about 5 minutes he said ' oh my god another, gtrs just driven past, a grey one, it doesnt sound nowhere near as good as yours'
He didnt know id had the exhaust changed, so it must be quite noticeable from outside :thumbsup:

So to the guy in Chesterfield with the DMG gtr , i sound considerably better than you


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

maxxwaxx said:


> Car must definitely sound better with the milltek Y pipe:-
> 
> The day i got the car i was driving past my best mates pub, nice weather few people outside, then 1 minute later he phones me up, saying that must be you thats just driven past etc etc etc, when after chatting for about 5 minutes he said ' oh my god another, gtrs just driven past, a grey one, it doesnt sound nowhere near as good as yours'
> He didnt know id had the exhaust changed, so it must be quite noticeable from outside :thumbsup:
> ...


my car was supposed to have the y-pipe fitted but MH forgot to put it on!!
there gonna put it on when it goes up for 1st service..


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

ferdi p said:


> my car was supposed to have the y-pipe fitted but MH forgot to put it on!!
> there gonna put it on when it goes up for 1st service..


Youll be in a good position to comment on before and after then.

Would be a good idea to take a video like rblvjenkins did but do a before and after under same acceleration, should give everyone considering it, a definite answer.
Sorry i sound like a teacher giving out homework, btw your deadline for posting this is 2 days after your 1st service,


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Got the milltek pipe on mine,maybe the cheapest upgrade available worldwide for the GTR,that makes a GTR sound like a supersportscar.....i could hear a few GTR´s with complete exhausts and tbh,mine sounds much better then all aftermarket exhausts i heard,not too noisy but really good noise:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Who fitted it and how much ??


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> After some discussions with my HPC, they saw the light and have "grudgingly" agreed. If yours won't, just take it to Litchfields as its around 30 minutes work to change!


Sumo - who is your HPC?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if a car with this Y pipe will.

1) Pass an MOT emmisiions test?

2) How many dB is it? Still less than 100dB, less than 105dB ? 


Also does anyone know how Lichfield achieve the 50BHP increase? Is it a remap or an add on box of some sort? If a remap does it use the Cobb Access Port or some other reprogrammmer?



Rich


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Rich, you won't have a problem with emissions from the Y-pipe as it only removes the secondary CATs and leaves the down pipe ones in place.

The car is under 100db on a static noise test with the Y-pipe fitted

we use ECUTEK's Nissan GTR software to re-program the ECU.

Hope that helps 

Iain


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Ian, very useful and great that it is still under 100dB, should still pass most noise tests.

Is the tune a standard one or a custom one for each car? Do you have any graphs showing Horsepower and Torque before & after?


Rich


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

guycuthbert said:


> Sumo - who is your HPC?


You have PM

D


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

Westover in Bournemouth happy to fit pipe, but any suggestions on best price for a supply only shipped down to Bournemouth?

Now have 3,500 miles on the clock and agree it needs a stronger growl!

Going to have fitted at 1st service


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

anyone know is £349 supply only is the best price?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Speak to Iain Litchfild as its all about service and not just price !!!


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

Steve said:


> Speak to Iain Litchfild as its all about service and not just price !!!


im getting Westover to fit so just need a supply only, had great service from Darren at Westover which agree you can't put a price on


----------

